# [c] Beschädigte .mp4-Datei reparieren



## cwriter (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo Welt

Ein Video, das mit der Handykamera gefilmt wurde, liess sich nicht abspielen.
Als ich nach Reparierlösungen suchte, fand ich das Grau Video Repair Tool: http://grauonline.de/cmsimple2_6/de/?Solutions:HD_Video_Repair_Utility

Dieses repariert die Datei in der Demoversion bis zur Hälfte, indem es die zerstörte Datei mit einer gesunden Referenzdatei vergleicht.

Nun aber zur Frage: Wie genau geht das? Im Hexeditor versuchte ich, die Methode per reverse engineering herauszufinden, aber bei 500MB-Dateien dauert mir das zu lange.
Gibt es einen Algorithmus, der einfach den gesunden Header (von ftypisom bis mdat) über den korrupten patcht? Oder wie funktioniert das Programm?

Gruss
cwriter

/EDIT: 
Ich habe ein bisschen gesucht und auf eine Erklärung zu H.264-Containern gestossen.
http://aeroquartet.com/movierepair/h264 bietet eine lückenhafte Erklärung, die ich aber nicht verstehe.


> To detect H264 media, the only simple technique is to look for a block length encoded in 32 bits.


Könnte mir jemand bitte diesen Satz erklären? Vielen Dank!


----------

